# Chocolate Souffle?



## GingerT43 (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone have a great recipe for chocolate sufle (spelling?). I had some at a restaraunt yesterday for the first time, it was amazing!  I really want to be able to make one at home, any other flavors would be great too!  Thanks


----------



## maggie2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's a recipe that might work for you.

Chocolate Souffle

3 oz. Baker's unsweetened chocolate
3 tbsp. butter
3/4 cup sugar
3 tbsp. flour
1 cup milk
5 egg yolks (whites beaten separately)
1/2 tsp. vanilla

Melt Baker's chocolate and butter in a double boiler. Thicken with 3/4 cup sugar and 3 tbsp. flour. Stir in 1 cup milk and 5 egg yolks. Whip egg whites with 1 tbsp. sugar, add to sauce. Add 1/2 tsp. vanilla. Bake at 325 degrees for 30 minutes in regular souffle dish.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 25, 2006)

yummy Maggie!    looks good.. have you made this before?


----------



## maggie2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yup, and it turned out well.

Hope it works out well for you too!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 25, 2006)

as soon as I can find a regular souffle dish I will try this.. have no clue where I am going to find one in Ontario.. hmmm


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 25, 2006)

I just use ramekens for my souffles.  Works out fine.


----------



## philso (Feb 27, 2007)

most coffee mugs would probably work just fine, too, for individual servings.


----------

